# 6'' male convict 3'' female convict



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 1


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 3
the tank did not stay looking like this for long


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Sweet looking setup and fish!!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

nice looking cons


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great lookin Con







Teh setup is sweet too


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

feedders on the way


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

V cool dixon,

I really like cons ... and they look really nice .... should be tasty


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those are awesome fish in an awesome setup :nod:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

lophius said:


> V cool dixon,
> 
> I really like cons ... and they look really nice .... should be tasty :laugh:


 exactly carl free feeders bred by myself so i know they are ok for my aro etc
thanks everybody
dixon


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> lophius said:
> 
> 
> > V cool dixon,
> ...


 nice pics! I have 6 in a 20 g, mix of males and females. when they breed, they'll be feeders for my bf's p's. That way you know theyre not diseased.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > lophius said:
> ...


 its the best way to feed feeders. i used to get goldfish for my p's but you never know where they have been as the sayin goes.
dixon


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

wow, great cons, I don't think I've ever seen a male con that big


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

phil said:


> wow, great cons, I don't think I've ever seen a male con that big


 neither had i until i bought this one he has a nice hump aswell which seems to be getting bigger again
dixon


----------

